# Windows-PCs überleben 20 Minuten im Internet



## dotshead (24 August 2004)

Experten des Internet Storm Centers (ISC) haben festgestellt, dass es durchschnittlich nur 20 Minuten dauert bis ein ungeschützter Windows-PC von Malware befallen wird. Im Vorjahr dauerte es noch 40 Minuten um einen PC durch Angriffe aus dem Internet außer Gefecht zu setzen, berichtet der Branchendienst Cnet.

Weiteres bei  Der Standard.


----------



## technofreak (24 August 2004)

Da wird aber arg dramatisiert , zwei Patches  sind zur Zeit nötig um einen W2K/WXP-PC vor dem Eindringen von 
Malware zunächst mal ausreichend zu sichern, der Sasser und der Lovesan Patch 
alles andere ist Panikmache. W98SR2 ist eh nicht davon betroffen 
Danach läßt sich in aller Ruhe
 SP2 (DSL! ) runterladen und installieren, ab Anfang September auf CD erhältlich. 



> Im Vorjahr dauerte es noch 40 Minuten um einen PC durch Angriffe aus dem Internet außer Gefecht zu setzen, berichtet der Branchendienst Cnet.



komisch der erste echte erfolgreiche Angriff auf reiner OS-Ebene war etwa im August 2003  (Lovesan)
vorher hatte ich keinen einzigen Patch drauf , und trotz täglichem Dauerbetrieb  ist davor nie auf OS-Ebene
 eine  Malware  "eingedrungen" 

tf


----------



## dotshead (24 August 2004)

Klar wird dabei auch dramatisiert. Das mit den Patches weisst du und ich auch. Aber Otto-Normal-Dau? Die Zeiten sind sicher nicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Und wie lang ist die Download-Zeit für die beiden Patches?

Stimmt August 2003 haut hin. Meine Bekannte hatte den beim ersten Gang ins Internet nach nen paar Minuten.


----------



## technofreak (24 August 2004)

Wer heute einen PC kauft , der vorinstalliert ist und nicht gepatched ist , sollte den PC dem Händler 
vor die Füße schmeissen, wer selber installiert, sollte wissen, was er tut .

PS der eine Patch dauert etwa 10  Sekunden, der andere etwas mehr als  1 Minute 
wer kein   DSL hat sollte sich das eh vorher auf CD besorgen


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (25 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Wer heute einen PC kauft , der vorinstalliert ist und nicht gepatched ist , sollte den PC dem Händler
> vor die Füße schmeissen, wer selber installiert, sollte wissen, was er tut .



Gerade die großen "Kistenschieber" des LowCost Bereiches neigen dazu Ungpatchte PC's zu verkaufen, und die Gewährleistung bei Aufgespielten ServicePack ablehnen zu wollen. 

Da währe ich mal Vorsichtig innerhalb des ersten 1/2 Jahres, oder ich muß bereit sein im Problemfall Problem zu bekommen. 


mfg

Ralf Lorenz


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade die großen "Kistenschieber" des LowCost Bereiches neigen dazu Ungpatchte PC's zu verkaufen,



Wer dort kauft , (und am Donnerstagmorgen Schlägereien vor dem Billigverschleuderer in Kauf nimmt) 
und seinen PC zwischen Orangensaft und Spülmittel rauskarrt , hat bei mir  nur begrenztes Mitleid,
wenn sein PC abschmiert. 

Im meinem Umfeld lehne  ich grundsätzlich den Support für solche PCs ab.

tf


----------



## Counselor (25 August 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade die großen "Kistenschieber" des LowCost Bereiches neigen dazu Ungpatchte PC's zu verkaufen, und die Gewährleistung bei Aufgespielten ServicePack ablehnen zu wollen.


Ich wüßte nicht, daß für Supermarktcomputer überhaupt kostenloser Softwaresupport geleistet wird. Anfang 2002 war es jedenfalls Weisung bei einem großen Support-Callcenter in Erfurt, die Kunden bei Softwareproblemen an eine 0190-Hotline zu verweisen. Technikereinsätze, die sich hinterher als reines Software- oder Bedienproblem erwiesen, wurden dem Kunden in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## drboe (25 August 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> r.lorenz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach? Die bereits an den Handel ausgelieferten PC selbst großer Marken sind nach meiner Erfahrung häufig auf einem erbärmlichen Patch-Level. Nun hat nicht jeder PC Erfahrung. Wer z. B. zum ersten Mal (s)einen PC in Betrieb nimmt, und das sind nicht wenige, weiß meist gar nicht, dass der PC erst einmal auf den aktuellen Stand gehoben werden muss. Und selbst wer es weiß: die Aktualisierung dauert via Modem relativ lang. Länger jedenfalls als benötigt wird, den PC zu attackieren, zumal das weitgehend automatisch abläuft. 

Abgesehen davon: was soll die Hybris? Das ist genau die Art, die PC Nutzer dazu bringt, die Mitarbeiter aus dem Support und andere "Experten" für Arschlöcher zu halten. Und dass m. E. völig zurecht.  PC sind seit längerer Zeit auch ein Konsumgut. Mit ein Grund, warum man sie heute recht günstig erhält. Etwas, was ja auch für das Arbeiten mit den Kisten nicht schlecht ist. Ein PC von ALDI ist dabei kein bischen schlechter, als der von IBM, HP, Fujitsu/Siemens, Dell, Acer oder anderen. Und das man bei den Anbietern der "Markenware"  mehr Beratung erhält, ist ein Märchen. Die Arroganz angeblicher Experten hilft nun kein Stück, wenn es gilt ein Mindestmaß an Security herzustellen. Die würde aber jedem helfen, wenn nämlich die regelmäßigen Wellen von Würmern, Viren und Co. wenigstens teilweise versickern würden. Ich zahle nämlich ungern die Bandbreite für die Idioten, die das Netz für ihre Allmachtsphantasien mißbrauchen und ständig PC attackieren. Das eine ganze Reihe von Angriffen der letzten Jahre in durchaus gut beleumundeten Firmen, Banken, Versicherungen usw.  zu verhehrenden Folgen führte, die Problematik also weder auf Privatanwender noch ALDI-PC begrenzt ist, nur am Rande.

M. Boettcher


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon: was soll die Hybris? Das ist genau die Art, die PC Nutzer dazu bringt, die Mitarbeiter aus dem Support und andere "Experten" für Arschlöcher zu halten.



Mit Leuten , die bewußt meine Aussagen fehlinterpretieren und  unlautere Unterstellungen betreiben 
lehne  ich ebenfalls Diskussionen ab. Ich kann nicht sehen , daß ich auch nur im entferntesten 
etwas zur Qualität des Supports geschrieben habe. Meine Aussage bezieht einzig und 
allein auf die Produkte selber. Da ich weit über 20  Jahre selber Support leiste, weiß ich was es
 bedeutet unvollkommene Produkte  zu supporten.  Die Ablehnung Leuten zu helfen 
basiert darauf , daß ich vorher bereits gefragt werde und ich genau weiß, was es heißt ohne 
vernünftige Dokumentation zu supporten. Das  größte Manko dieser Billig PCs ist fast
 immer eine  miserable Dokumentation


tf


----------



## Counselor (25 August 2004)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Die bereits an den Handel ausgelieferten PC selbst großer Marken sind nach meiner Erfahrung häufig auf einem erbärmlichen Patch-Level.


Die Festplatten dieser Geräte sind mit einem Preload versehen. Dabei ist Image meist schon ein bischen älter, und vom Preload bis zum Verkauf vergeht auch noch einige Zeit. Daher können die PCs keinen aktuellen Patchlevel haben.


----------



## technofreak (25 August 2004)

Wenn diese Firmen den gleichen Aufwand wie für Werbung und SchickiMicki Schnickschnack 
in den Sicherheitsbereich stecken würden , wäre es sehr wohl möglich , dem Stand der Technik
entsprechende Installationen auszuliefern.  

Bei so gravierenden Sicherheitslöchern, die  schon seit Jahresfrist  bzw mehreren Monaten bekannt sind 
ist das Argument unflexibler Vorinstallationen nicht akzeptabel. 
http://www.bsi.de/av/vb/sasser.htm (sasser) 


> bekannt seit:  	30.04.2004


lovesan seit Anfang August 2003 bekannt  ! 

Das bösartige beider Sicherheitslöcher ist ja , daß bereits das bloße Einklinken in das  
I-Net , ohne jede Interaktion des Users, den PC angreifbar macht, dies hatte es bis dahin noch nicht gegeben.

Wenn  die entsprechenden   Patches zum heutigen Zeitpunkt nicht installiert sind ,
 so ist das grob fahrlässig und ein Produktmangel 

tf


----------

